# FR: can you wait until I return from work?



## Monsieur Français 157

Bonjour ,

In the following sentences, I would like to know if I used the correct conjugation of the verb "revenir"?


Statement:  Je vais commencer à manger maintenant, parce que j'ai faim.
                  I'm going to start to eat now, because I'm hungry.

Reply:         Peux-tu attendre à ce que je _*reviendrai*_ du travail?
                 Can you wait until I return from work?

Merci.


----------



## jann

Hello Monsieur Français 157, 

Please remember to put the original phrase in the title of your thread, not your attempt at a translation (as per rule 4, explained here).  

Thanks! 

Jann
Moderator


----------



## BillyTheBanana

If you want to use _attendre_ with a subordinate clause, then it's _attendre _+ _que + _the clause with the verb in the subjunctive. So your sentence should rather be,

"Peux-tu attendre que je revienne du travail ?"


----------



## Monsieur Français 157

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Avignonais

Peux-tu attendre *jusqu'à* ce que je *revienne *du travail?
I would use "jusqu'à ce que" which takes the subjunctive.
Also, rentrer may work better: "...jusqu'à ce que je rentre."


----------



## Monsieur Français 157

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Here I prefer Billy's suggestion (_Peux-tu attendre *que* je revienne du travail ?_) which is less emphatic than Geostan Avignonais's (_Peux-tu attendre *jusqu'à ce que* je revienne du travail ?_).


----------



## Monsieur Français 157

Merci beaucoup Maître capello


----------



## Avignonais

Maître Capello said:


> Geostan's (_Peux-tu attendre *jusqu'à ce que* je revienne du travail ?_).


In fact it was my (Avignonais) suggestion and not Geostan's (whose suggestions are almost always on the mark). Thanks for pointing out the emphasis difference. One question: Is it "s'attendre" (to expect) that is used with the "à ce que" construction?


----------



## marget

Avignonais said:


> In fact it was my (Avignonais) suggestion and not Geostan's (whose suggestions are almost always on the mark). Thanks for pointing out the emphasis difference. One question: Is it "s'attendre" (to expect) that is used with the "à ce que" construction?



I  am not sure that I understand your question.  S'attendre is indeed followed by à, but could you give an example? Do you mean "Do you expect me to come back from work (early), or something along those lines?


----------



## Avignonais

Sorry that I was unclear.
"Peux-tu attendre à ce que je revienne.." was corrected to "Peux-tu attendre que je revienne..."
With "s'attendre" would one only use "à ce que" or could one use "que"?
I think I found an answer in one of the old threads (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=361411).


----------



## Maître Capello

Avignonais said:


> In fact it was my (Avignonais) suggestion and not Geostan's (whose suggestions are almost always on the mark).


Ooooops! Sorry about that… 



> One question: Is it "s'attendre" (to expect) that is used with the "à ce que" construction?



See my answer in the thread you mentioned…


----------



## BillyTheBanana

Here's another little question about the same sentence. Could one add "ne" to the subordinate clause to be more formal? i.e. "Veuillez attendre que je ne revienne du travail."


----------



## marget

BillyTheBanana said:


> Here's another little question about the same sentence. Could one add "ne" to the subordinate clause to be more formal? i.e. "Veuillez attendre que je ne revienne du travail."



I don't think the "ne explétif" would be used in this context. Maybe a native speaker can help us more.


----------



## Maître Capello

marget said:


> I don't think the "ne explétif" would be used in this context. Maybe a native speaker can help us more.


I agree.


----------



## geostan

This is a first for me! Being criticized when I didn't even post. 

So let me put my 2 cents in.

The expletive "ne" is not used with attendre que, which I would indeed use in preference to the other suggestions. 

Cheers!


----------

